# The procedure entry point SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be located in ...



## gid_10 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am trying to load software called ENCORE for Windows 98, its a music writting software, puts all the correst notes in the right places etc.

but i get two error messages. one is the above and the second is kernel32.dll both are given at the same time.

I've tried to look for a new copy of kernel32.dll and overwrite the original, but it didn't work. I've also tried the compatibility property of the executable file of Encore, but still, no effect.

I would like to know why is this happening and what can I do to make the software running?

any ideas how i can solve this??

Thanks in advance. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Did you Run the Program Compatibility Wizard first?
Have you tried the Homepage of Encore to see if there is an Update patch?
(Don't know exactly what you mean by "I've also tried the compatibility property of the executable file....", or what it was you tried.)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/appcompat.mspx

From Microsoft.."If your program does not run correctly after testing it with the Program Compatibility Wizard, check the web site of the Program's Manufacturer to see if an update or patch is available. Also, go to Microsoft Update to see if a fix is available there."


----------



## gid_10 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have tried to right click the executable file of encore and went to the compatibility tab, but still no effect. I'll try to look for the update or patch. Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.


----------

